# نقش تصعب قراءته



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
آتيكم اليوم بتحدي جديد - لوحة منقوشة من رباط المنستير
واضح لي أن أول سطرين البسملة ثم الصلاة على النبي
لكني محتار فيما بعد ذلك
وشكرا​


----------



## akhooha

لم يشتغل الرابط
أظن أن الرابط الصحيح هو 
لوحة منقوشة من رباط المنستير



​


----------

